# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  FLUXO, smart lamp, Luke Roberts GmbH, Vienna, Austria

## Airicist

Website - luke-roberts.com
getfluxo.com

vimeo.com/lukerobertslighting

facebook.com/LukeRobertsLighting

twitter.com/LukeRobertsLamp

linkedin.com/company/luke-roberts

instagram.com/luke_roberts_lighting

Co-founder - Lukas Pilat

Co-founder - Robert Kopka

"The World’s First Truly Smart Lamp by Luke Roberts" on Indiegogo

"FLUXO – The World’s First Truly Smart Lamp" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

FLUXO – The world's smartest lamp

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> FLUXO by Luke Roberts – Move your light in any direction with Paint Your Light. App controlled. Bright high-quality LEDs. Colored uplight. Personalized Light Scenes.

----------

